# Jewel Rio 240, Amazon, the Evolution.



## thewizardhunter (17 Jul 2013)

These are a few pictures showing the stages of my tank. After moving house I decided to treat fish and myself to a larger tank. Jewel Rio 240. I also thought I'd be artistic and call the aqua-scape "Amazon, the Evolution"  The Photos show a week after setup to present i.e. a year and a half down the line.


----------



## ghostsword (17 Jul 2013)

WOW.!!!


----------



## BigTom (17 Jul 2013)

That's certainly some growth. Nice to see the full sized java ferns being used again, seemed like they'd gone out of fashion a bit. The lotus is a monster as well.


----------



## thewizardhunter (17 Jul 2013)

BigTom said:


> That's certainly some growth. Nice to see the full sized java ferns being used again, seemed like they'd gone out of fashion a bit. The lotus is a monster as well.


 
Thanks, the lotus keeps me busy indeed. I have to keep removing leaves to half its height once per week to prevent them from hitting the surface. With regard to the java ferns they seem to grow quick quickly. In my previous tanks growth was slow but sure. I have to trim leaves once per week with my water change schedule.

I'll try and take some close up shots of the fern leaves. They are pearling like mad. the leaves are covered in tiny bubbles. and one would think I had a little micro air stone in the tank.


----------



## I MACDONALD (13 Feb 2014)

Very impressive and beautiful. Can you tell me what lights you're running and the substrate you're using? I'd love for my 240 to look like this but I'm still messing about with yeast and sugar which is keeping the drop checker green and I've added a brace of LEDs to it. I've recently stated EI dosing and had a bit of a plant clearout and tidy but it's still lacking something. I'm shortly going to invest in an FE CO2 kit for this and the little tank in my avatar which I've recently had a go at scaping just to see if I can get the carpet plants to grow. I've not had much luck with them in the past and Corys don't help which is why I've taken all but one out of it. I'm using my existing tanks as practice pieces in anticipation of my new 4 ft and hoping to get some tips on here along the way.


----------

